# 2019 MAKO 15 SKIFF



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 15CC SKIFF BY MAKO IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AND LOADED OUT HAS MERCURY 40 HP 4 STROKE MOTOR, TROLLING MOTOR, POWER POLE, BIMINI TOP GPS AND DEPTH HURRY THIS IS AN AWESOME BOAT LOADED OUT AND READY TO FISH $ 18,995.00 CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 
361-758-2140
















































*


----------

